# Courgette fritters



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2006)

A French friend makes these as  hors d'oevres.  Really tasty way to use some of the glut of courgettes (zucchini) from my garden 

Batter
175g plain flour
2 large eggs, separated
200 ml beer
1 teaspoon olive oil
freshly ground black pepper

8 courgettes, grated coarsely
a little salt
handful of fresh mint leaves
A little sunflower oil for frying

*Batter*
Put flour in a large mixing bowl. Make well in centre and add egg yolks, beer and olive oil.  Gradually stir the flour into the liquids to make a smooth batter.  Cover and leave in a cool place for about an hour.

*Fritters*
Put grated courgettes in a seive, sprinkle with salt and put a plate on the courgettes and weigh it down. Leave about an hour.  Rinse courgettes in cold water and then pat dry with kitchen roll (paper towels),  Stir the courgete and mint leaves into the batter and season with pepper.

Whisk the egg whites until stiff but not dry and using a tablespoon gently fold into the batter.

Heat the sunflower oil in a frying pan and then add tablespoonfuls of the mix.  Cook for about 4 minutes on each side until golden brown.  Drain the fritters on kitchen roll.  Serve hot.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice! OOh, very nice indeed!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

We just bought a fryer, we don't eat fried food regularly but enjoy them occasionally.  This sounds like a perfect treat!!  Touch of mint is a nice, fresh idea.



			
				Ishbel said:
			
		

> *Batter*
> Put flour in a large mixing bowl. Make well in centre and add egg yolks, beer and olive oil. Gradually stir the flour into the liquids to make a smooth batter. Cover and leave in a cool place for about an hour.
> 
> *Fritters*
> ...


 
Do you do this egg white bit AFTER you mixed the batter with courgettes?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, you add the beaten egg whites to the courgettes, yolky batter.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanx Izzy, I am not exactly a frymaster, so I needed that clarification... courgettes are in season right now, I will try this very soon!


----------

